# rear spring specs



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Does any one know the actual specs of the rear coil spring on our GTO. Spring height spring rate. coil diameter. I am looking for all the specs of the actual spring. I have done a search and nothing comes up. Im looking for something like this ----Danfigg

# Coil Spring Coils : 6.76
Coil Spring Free Height : 16"
Coil Spring I.D. : 5.56"
Coil Spring Load Height : 9"
Coil Spring Type : Two Pigtail Ends
Design Load : 1211
Spring Rate : 173
Wire Diameter : .625"


----------

